# giant springtails or baby isopods?



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

my first viv has been seeded with the small white springs and later, some gray isopods. i've been putting some brewers yeast under the gecko diet bowl and have seen many springtails feeding there - many many. EXCITING!

I have seed hair nor hide (nor exoskeleton) of the isopods. I was wondering if they didn't "take".

But today, I noticed what appeared to be bigger springtails, maybe a little rounder and more oval, but still pretty white (maybe vaguely darker than the others). I've been wondering if those are just bigger springtails or if they are baby isos?

my macro sucks, so pictures will be of little white thingies.


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds like baby Isos. If you dig around in your substrate you will probably find some adults, they like to hide. Congrats!


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

can I seed one tank to another? Collect some springs from the feeding leaf and dump them in another tank?


----------



## beatusb (May 3, 2011)

You need to be cautious if you do this. You could possibly be taking parrasites from one viv and putting it into another.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Grab a stick or a pencil and gently poke and prod them. Maybe blow on them. If they are springtails, they will jump. Baby isopods can look a lot like a springtail to an untrained eye. 
If you want to find you isopods, toss in some quality flake fish food, and put a piece of damp cardboard on top. Give it a couple days (keep it nice and moist) and then lift it up. You'll find some isopods. Be careful if you remove the cardboard afterwards, though. Your isopods, especially babies, love to crawl inside the corrugated layers. Don't throw a bunch out by mistake.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Beth, many species of isopods take much longer to reproduce. To my knowledge, they don't 'bloom' like FF and Springs. At least for me. Doug (Pumilo) can cofirm this, or, just tell me that I am and idiot.

I can almost guarantee that if they haven't been eaten, they are in there somewhere.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

they are definitely baby isopods - they got bigger and i can see they are little pillbugs. Very, very cute. 


I've even come to love my little springtails, even though I know what they look like up close. yech


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Zoomie said:


> Beth, many species of isopods take much longer to reproduce. To my knowledge, they don't 'bloom' like FF and Springs. At least for me. Doug (Pumilo) can cofirm this, or, just tell me that I am and idiot.
> 
> I can almost guarantee that if they haven't been eaten, they are in there somewhere.


Isopods don't "bloom" the way springtails do. They take much longer to really establish. So Zoomie is right...This time! Zoomie that doesn't mean you're not an idiot...only time will tell!  (it's a joke people)


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Zoomie that doesn't mean you're not an idiot...only time will tell!  (it's a joke people)


No truer words have ever been spoken!


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Be careful if you remove the cardboard afterwards, though. Your isopods, especially babies, love to crawl inside the corrugated layers. Don't throw a bunch out by mistake.


this kind of makes me laugh. DO NOT THROW OUT ANY BUGS. This is the first time in my life this has been a priority - SAVE THE BUGS.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

BethInAK said:


> this kind of makes me laugh. DO NOT THROW OUT ANY BUGS. This is the first time in my life this has been a priority - SAVE THE BUGS.


It's worse than that Beth as we are acutally bug snobs. This only applies to certain species.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Zoomie said:


> It's worse than that Beth as we are acutally bug snobs. This only applies to certain species.


I'll learn to spell before I have coffee........some day.

I owe you an "actually"


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Zoomie said:


> I'll learn to spell before I have coffee........some day.
> 
> I owe you an "actually"


Before coffee of mine morning is drunk time, my function brain is bad. uhhh...need coffee!


----------

